# Looking to get into indoor racing



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

We're looking to get into indoor carpet racing this winter. We are two newbies to racing and went to a race yesterday and saw the 18 scales. They look like a lot of fun. Problem is we don't know what to do with.

Do RC18t/b's usually run with the BRP cars? Which would you recommend to a beginner?

Are there other models we should look into?

Thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hello and Welcome to the great world of Ohio R/C Racing! It really comes down to what you like. We have a few tracks in the northern Ohio area, that cater to different classes/cars/trucks. By the sounds of it you went to Classics over the weekend, and saw a few guys running the BRP's and the RC18's. If you go to Classics next weekend (on the 7th) you will see a lot of BRP racers as it is a series points race. The BRP class is fun, and you get to race a lot of people, on both road and oval tracks. If you do go - talk to Bud Bartos he can give you a lot of insight to what is best for a new driver!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Yep main thing is what class do you want to run?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

There is only one fun class, BRP!!!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Donald Deutsch said:


> There is only one fun class, BRP!!!!


THATS TRUE..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

For sure with a BRP new racers will be on the track learning instead of in the pits fixing !!!


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> For sure with a BRP new racers will be on the track learning instead of in the pits fixing !!!


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the response guys! Is there BRP class and the rc18 class similar in size of participants, or is one larger? 

Does one have more races more frequently, between freddies and classics? We'd like to be able to race every weekend. We're open to oval or road, we'd like to try both at some point.

Thanks!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bohh said:


> Thanks for the response guys! Is there BRP class and the rc18 class similar in size of participants, or is one larger?
> 
> Does one have more races more frequently, between freddies and classics? We'd like to be able to race every weekend. We're open to oval or road, we'd like to try both at some point.
> 
> Thanks!


WE USUALLY HAVE AT LEAST ENOUGH FOR A RACE EVERY WEEK AT FREDDIES ON SUNDAYS...OVAL :thumbsup:
THERES AT LEAST 5 BRPs A WEEK.
EXCEPT WHEN WE HAVE A POINTS RACE AT CLASSIC.


----------

